# Shady Lady



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

<P align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Let me firstsayDarryl Wheatly is an outstanding person. I replied to a post under chit chat about the hookedup news paper and a tournament they are havingthe next month in Orange Beach to benifit the Cystic Fibrosis foundationis awesome! Being a supporter of Cystic Fibrosis, Seing how I have 2 children with this terrible disease, I was glad to see this. I mentioned to him about my two boys and that it was awesome they were doing this for the CF foundation. He immidiately called me back with a reply to that. " I have an awesome fishing trip for you and your boys call me". Heck yea I called him. He tells me they are filming a T.V. show aboard the SHADY LADY Thur. morning and would like for me and my boys to atend with him. Little did I know the trip included: Kenny Stabler, formerly of Alabama, back in the late 60's and later with Raiders, the owner of the boat, Shawn Clemons and his son Shawn who also has CF, and Darryl along with a few more and the film crew of Sat. mornings Hooked Up on UTV44. 

I was floored, of course I said yes. My boys have never been out and was extatic to take them and to promote such a great cause. I had to work the morning so I had my wife and boys meet me at Zekes marina in Orange Beach. I changed shirt and shoes, met Darryl and Kenny and we talked while we headed to the boat. Upon arrival we were introduced to the crew and the others joining us as well as Shawn and his son Shawn. My son's were overwhelmed and so exited they could not stand still. I chased my 3 year old around the boat and up and down the bridge all day, but that is another story. We talked with Kenny and the crew for a little while until all were present and off we were. They filmed on the front of the boat till we got to the pass and were under way. We cruised at about 14 knots for an hour or so, which is'nt bad for a 60 footer. It is an awesome boat, 2 fridges, 8 bunks 3 couches, T.V., VCR, DVD, surround sound in and out, 2 bathrooms, and pleeennntynty of room for a 3 year old to run around. We encountered a turtle, plenty of birds and a Thresher Shark jumping clean out of the water upon arrival of our spot. We filmed a minute or two and lines in. 

After a quick introduction into bottom fishing with my 8 year old and teaching him how to bootom fish with a senator we were hooked up for a solid hour. My youngest was first with a triple hook up, while helping him my oldest says," DAD I GOT ONE" I am smiling from ear to ear by now. Helping my youngest reel and hold the rod while using my elbow and the rail to hold my oldest pole from going over. If you have nevr felt the feeling of fishing heaven, THIS IS IT. We caught fish till it was time to head in, Mingos and a small bar jack. They filmed the whole time and the footage was priceless. We headed in after playing / feeding the dolphins for a few minutes and geting wore out from slaying the mingos. The crew had sausage dogs, and chicken quarters on the big green egg along with some fresh mingo. I gotta get me one of those big green eggs. The crew started cleaning and my boys jumped right in on the action, I think they enjoyed that just as much as fishing. We got back around 3P.M. and the crew cleaned fish while we got some autographs from Kenny Stabler and said thanks. Darryl says "You guys wanna hang out up at the resturant, they are gonna cook up some fish with sides and we are gonna film a few more minutes to wrap up the show" O.K. I said. We sat at atable there at Anglers and were welcomed by the owner and manager and cold drinks. We filmed a few more minutes and the food was brought out. A giant platter of triger, mingo, slaw, puppies, corn, and potatoes. Total tally was 52 mingo, four trigger and one bar jack caught within an hour.

The trip was awesome to say the least. It was also mainly to promote an up coming tournament in Orange Beach out of The Wharf. It is the XOXOCobia and King Alabama Celebrity Classic founded by Kenny Stabler and the XOXO foundation. It is a benifit for Cystic Fibrosis foundation, which is always in need of funding to help catch the cure for CF. I wish I had a boat I would be in it. The entry is only $400 a boat, unlimited crew I think, do'nt hold me to it but I think first place for Cobia is $2500 and for king is the same. If you catch a large fish you can also enter it into there month long tournament for a chance to win $20,000. None the less it is an awesome thing for the CF foundation and everyone who plays a part in it. 

I would like to personaly thank, Darryl Wheatley, Kenny Stabler, Shawn Clemons of the Shady Lady, Anglers resturant, the crew on board as well as the film crew for the greatest fotage of my sons first Gulf catches. I would also like to encourage all of you if possible to attend the great party,I belive the weekend of April 26, 27 at the Orange Beach Wharf. It will be a great time and there will be a few celebrities there along with Kenny Stabler and a few of his friends. You will also be helping with a great charity and one I can personaly thank you for,from the bottom of my heart. I am going to post pictures shortly.
















































































<P align=right>







<P align=right>


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Man that is a terrific report, I am so happy for you and your boys. Purely a class act.:clap


----------



## Bill's Boy (Oct 2, 2007)

that is as good a story as has ever been posted on this forum congrats and to your hosts very awesome:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report and glad the photo thing worked for you. It took me a bit to get that to work. T


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

All I can say is "WOW":bowdown:bowdown:bowdown great report. 

See if this will work for you.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage><P align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Let me firstsayDarryl Wheatly is an outstanding person. I replied to a post under chit chat about the hookedup news paper and a tournament they are havingthe next month in Orange Beach to benifit the Cystic Fibrosis foundationis awesome! Being a supporter of Cystic Fibrosis, Seing how I have 2 children with this terrible disease, I was glad to see this. I mentioned to him about my two boys and that it was awesome they were doing this for the CF foundation. He immidiately called me back with a reply to that. " I have an awesome fishing trip for you and your boys call me". Heck yea I called him. He tells me they are filming a T.V. show aboard the SHADY LADY Thur. morning and would like for me and my boys to atend with him. Little did I know the trip included: Kenny Stabler, formerly of Alabama, back in the late 60's and later with Raiders, the owner of the boat, Shawn Clemons and his son Shawn who also has CF, and Darryl along with a few more and the film crew of Sat. mornings Hooked Up on UTV44. 

I was floored, of course I said yes. My boys have never been out and was extatic to take them and to promote such a great cause. I had to work the morning so I had my wife and boys meet me at Zekes marina in Orange Beach. I changed shirt and shoes, met Darryl and Kenny and we talked while we headed to the boat. Upon arrival we were introduced to the crew and the others joining us as well as Shawn and his son Shawn. My son's were overwhelmed and so exited they could not stand still. I chased my 3 year old around the boat and up and down the bridge all day, but that is another story. We talked with Kenny and the crew for a little while until all were present and off we were. They filmed on the front of the boat till we got to the pass and were under way. We cruised at about 14 knots for an hour or so, which is'nt bad for a 60 footer. It is an awesome boat, 2 fridges, 8 bunks 3 couches, T.V., VCR, DVD, surround sound in and out, 2 bathrooms, and pleeennntynty of room for a 3 year old to run around. We encountered a turtle, plenty of birds and a Thresher Shark jumping clean out of the water upon arrival of our spot. We filmed a minute or two and lines in. 

After a quick introduction into bottom fishing with my 8 year old and teaching him how to bootom fish with a senator we were hooked up for a solid hour. My youngest was first with a triple hook up, while helping him my oldest says," DAD I GOT ONE" I am smiling from ear to ear by now. Helping my youngest reel and hold the rod while using my elbow and the rail to hold my oldest pole from going over. If you have nevr felt the feeling of fishing heaven, THIS IS IT. We caught fish till it was time to head in, Mingos and a small bar jack. They filmed the whole time and the footage was priceless. We headed in after playing / feeding the dolphins for a few minutes and geting wore out from slaying the mingos. The crew had sausage dogs, and chicken quarters on the big green egg along with some fresh mingo. I gotta get me one of those big green eggs. The crew started cleaning and my boys jumped right in on the action, I think they enjoyed that just as much as fishing. We got back around 3P.M. and the crew cleaned fish while we got some autographs from Kenny Stabler and said thanks. Darryl says "You guys wanna hang out up at the resturant, they are gonna cook up some fish with sides and we are gonna film a few more minutes to wrap up the show" O.K. I said. We sat at atable there at Anglers and were welcomed by the owner and manager and cold drinks. We filmed a few more minutes and the food was brought out. A giant platter of triger, mingo, slaw, puppies, corn, and potatoes. Total tally was 52 mingo, four trigger and one bar jack caught within an hour.

The trip was awesome to say the least. It was also mainly to promote an up coming tournament in Orange Beach out of The Wharf. It is the XOXOCobia and King Alabama Celebrity Classic founded by Kenny Stabler and the XOXO foundation. It is a benifit for Cystic Fibrosis foundation, which is always in need of funding to help catch the cure for CF. I wish I had a boat I would be in it. The entry is only $400 a boat, unlimited crew I think, do'nt hold me to it but I think first place for Cobia is $2500 and for king is the same. If you catch a large fish you can also enter it into there month long tournament for a chance to win $20,000. None the less it is an awesome thing for the CF foundation and everyone who plays a part in it. 

I would like to personaly thank, Darryl Wheatley, Kenny Stabler, Shawn Clemons of the Shady Lady, Anglers resturant, the crew on board as well as the film crew for the greatest fotage of my sons first Gulf catches. I would also like to encourage all of you if possible to attend the great party,I belive the weekend of April 26, 27 at the Orange Beach Wharf. It will be a great time and there will be a few celebrities there along with Kenny Stabler and a few of his friends. You will also be helping with a great charity and one I can personaly thank you for,from the bottom of my heart. I am going to post pictures </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage><P align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage></TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage><P align=left><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>













































<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblLastEditedBy>*Edited:* Today @ 9:02:23 PM by jaster </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## fishnfever (Oct 5, 2007)

Looks like you beat me to the punch and added more pics.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

That's awesome!

I had lunch with Darryl today and he told me there will be a Pensacola weigh in for the Stabler Foundation tournament. I know it's April 25-26 (Friday and Saturday) but I'll find out where.

Now, if you're a Pensacoal boat, you can fish and not have to deal with the ride to the Wharf.

It's a $400-$500 tournament and the winning king and cobia will be entered into the Saltwater Series event (repalcing the Snapper Championship) and have a shot at $10,000 and $20,000.

AND you get to help CF.

I'm glad the kids had fun, that's what it's all about.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

Ya'll wanna know whats funny?

Kenny was a WHOLE lot younger when I first went fishing with him.

And, since then, yikes!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Darryl gave his Phone # on regional T.V. sat morning when the show aired, so I do not assume he would mind me giving it out here. Keep in mind it is a personal # so call at reasonable hours please # 251-213-4945. I am almost certain the party and weigh for this tournament is at the Wharf. You may be able to weigh in at official locations else where, I am un certain. One thing I do know is that this is for a great cause. I am checking finnances to see if I can charter a trip for a day, one of the days of the tourney just to contribute, once again it is for an awesome cause so please help out if at all possible!


----------



## GONU (Oct 3, 2007)

man that's awesome, how can I open up my boat to these kids that just want to fish? I have 2 little ones 3 and 5, they do good but i've been wanting to take some older kids fishing who would not otherwise get the opportunity. because I want o give back what was given to me.



Man my hats off for what you did for the little ones. thanks brother!:bowdown:bowdown:bowdown


----------



## jackedup (Jan 17, 2008)

that's great, love to see posts like that! I have a good friend w/ CF and it's a great thing their doing. My friends about to turn 21 and if it wasn't for great people like Kenny and everyone else around the country helping to fund research through the years he probably wouldn't be here today. thanks to all involved around the country.:clap:clap


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

HATS OFF TO ALL OF YOU:bowdown:bowdown

It's great to see some people care and contribute to our society rather than take from it.

:usaflag:usaflag


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

What a fantastic gesture and great opportunity for you and the boys. The memories will last forever! Hopefully you got a copy of ALL the video not just the edited stuff. Great pictures and post!


----------



## floater1 (Oct 31, 2007)

great report, can't waitfor mylittle girl gets old enough so i can take her fishing,I just remenber that the snake always looked good in the black and silver big time raiders fan would love to meet him and get a coulple things signed is he going to be at the tourney


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

AWESOME REPORT... 

Always great to see photos of the young ones having a ball fishing. I know they wanted KARON to go on that trip also but I never called and told her. :banghead 

Looking foward to meeting you in APRIL, during the tourny. We are trying to talk the REST. into letting 4 of us off work to enter the tourny. I'm pretty sure the weigh ins are in the parking lot by LIVE BAIT. 

John Brunick (OWNER of LIVE BAIT) and BADAZZCHEF was talking about this 2 weeks ago. I think there is gonna be a weigh-in in P'COLA also. 

I'll get more info from Chris and post later about this GREAT fundraiser. 

AGAIN, great report and PIXS.


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Kudos to all involved. You are outstanding people. God bless you all.


----------



## Aquanut (Oct 4, 2007)

That's awesome, I always love to see the kids enjoying fishing.


----------



## kristopherrimes (Oct 4, 2007)

That is a great report. Can't think of a better way to spend a day


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats a great report and the smiles on the kids faces is priceless....:clap


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Great read, thanks for posting.


----------



## Feeding Frenzy (Feb 26, 2008)

My wife and I know Darryl personally and it does not surprise me at all that he we would do this for these two boys. Havind a little one myself this story really hit home. Kudos to the crew. For those of you that don't know. Darryl also owns the Weekly Fisherman newspaper. So try to support that as you can as well We will definitely see you guysat the tournament in April schedule permitting.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

them boys put a whoopin' on them mingos!!!:bowdown


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

That's a great report. Fishing with 'The Snake'. You can't beat that.


----------



## Lickety-Split (Oct 3, 2007)

That right there is AWSOME!!!


----------

